# Workout program thoughts



## rburdge84 (Jul 29, 2015)

So I have been doing Layne Norton's ohat routine for about 2 1/2 months and taking a break. I got good strength gains and loved the ability to hit every muscle group more than once. I'm now doing the one muscle group a week at 8-12 reps to rest the body some. I want to do another strength/hypertrophy program like phat soon. You guys have any suggestions?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2015)

Staley gives a nice split that balances strength & hypertrophy here.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 29, 2015)

rburdge84 said:


> So I have been doing Layne Norton's ohat routine for about 2 1/2 months and taking a break. I got good strength gains and loved the ability to hit every muscle group more than once. I'm now doing the one muscle group a week at 8-12 reps to rest the body some. I want to do another strength/hypertrophy program like phat soon. You guys have any suggestions?


----------

